# My first Bass on a frog



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally got a bass to hit a frog... Boy was I excited














I was using the frog thats above the fishes head... But unfortunately it's now stuck in a tree :banghead


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job... it's a thrill when they explode on a topwater, ain't it...

Jim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never had one hit a frog, but many on top water, and can't say any other hit could surpass a top water hit.:takephoto:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Biggest bass I ever caught was on a frog. There is one pond I fish where they absolutely love a topwater frog, it is so much fun


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Any clues on where this pond is?

NJD:usaflag


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice bass for a frog.

Never had much luck on those hard body frogs but in late summer I love goin up on escambia or blackwater and using those zoom horny toads, or the manns hardnose ones. Never really catch any big ones most are in the 15"-18" range but there is nothing like seeing a bass hit a topwater frog.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea I mean seeing the bass on tv hit top water is pretty neat. But seeing them hit top water in real life is 10 times better.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *nojerseydevil (2/25/2009)* Any clues on where this pond is?
> 
> 
> 
> NJD:usaflag










I know where it's at LOL....


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

_Yea man you gotta love that topwater action. Congrats.....not a bad fish either:clap_


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice fish. Unless your shoe size is like a 5 or somethin...

Frogs can get pretty big bass from time to time. Ihad a 5 pounder jump up after one once.. which is huge to me :bowdown


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *michaelanthony (2/25/2009)*Nice fish. Unless your shoe size is like a 5 or somethin...
> 
> 
> 
> Frogs can get pretty big bass from time to time. Ihad a 5 pounder jump up after one once.. which is huge to me :bowdown




HAHA thats size 12.... Man you gave me a good idea. I am going to bring a kids size slipper to make my fish look bigger lol


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

ha ha ha that is awesome. get one that is the same as your shoes so you have one like shoing you on the boat or dock or whatever and one with the fish beside the small shoe :toast


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *michaelanthony (2/25/2009)*Nice fish. Unless your shoe size is like a 5 or somethin...
> 
> Frogs can get pretty big bass from time to time. Ihad a 5 pounder jump up after one once.. which is huge to me :bowdown


That was exactly my first thought since the flip flop was photographed. I wiped it clean and said naaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Top water is killer. Nice fish Bigruss. Is that one of those high dollar frogs from bass pro shop?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

umm I think the brand was manns. I think it was like 4 bucks I got it from walmart. Now it hangs on the tree like an ornament:banghead... What kind of frogs do you suggest me using?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

ive just bought a couple different ones at wal mart like you myself. nothin special


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like a manns super frog. good frog. scum frog is another good inexpensive frog.:clap

Nice fish...luv me some frog fishin':bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had instant success with the new Trigger X frog.

It's a Gulp imitation from Rapala. Killed them quick.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to check those frogs out as well. Thanks


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

There is a post on Craigslist in the "FREE" section, a fellow up in Molino has a pond and is offering pollywogs (bullfrog tadpoles) to anyone who wants to come up there with a cast net and get some. Says his pond is loaded with them.



I thought about it, but it's a bit far for me, if anyone does try it please post your results!





http://pensacola.craigslist.org/zip/1045537732.html


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I use them. Not from there but anyway.. Bream tear them up. Quick. The only bad thing is a small bream will take a large tadpole off quick.I have only caught 2 bass on them ever.. but that's probably me not knowing how to fish them correctly for bass. Catfish will gobble them up pretty quick on the river. I know that much. The best luck I've had are with the very large tadpoles. Most people think they are bullfrog tadpoles butt hey actually turn into very small water frogs. That CL link is http://pensacola.craigslist.org/zip/1045537732.htmlis its not too far for you or if you can try some somewhere for yourself. Just remember live bait will always outfish articial baot until the day they build a mini death start tractor beam lure


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

You're not bass fishing if you don't loose a few in the trees.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Matt J (2/27/2009)*You're not bass fishing if you don't loose a few in the trees.


Thats right....Your squirell fishing


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Matt J (2/27/2009)*You're not bass fishing if you don't loose a few in the trees.




LOL.. I went back to the lake the next day with my 12 ft surf rod and got it out lol. It's no longer an ornament it's back in my tackle box.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

nice


----------

